# Piers Morgan Blows Up on Larry Pratt Over Gun Rights



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

http://conservativevideos.com/2012/12/piers-morgan-blows-up-on-larry-pratt-over-gun-rights/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Typical when the data don't go your way start calling names. One of the most irritating things is when they make statements about what you want, then don't' give you the chance to respond in defense. Not a responsible journalism. The news wasn't his concern, it was his gun control agenda that was first and foremost importance to him.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Was flipping through the other night and caught that exchange. If you continued to watch after he "interviewed" the guy they segwayed right into the panel of families from the Aurora deal on the same set. It was quite the pander job.

Have a guest on, ask him questions and not let him respond to the questions....b.c the interviewer is yelling/name calling. Odd to say the least.

Note how the guy tried to use the car/gun analogy oke:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

The G.O.A. guy did very well against this know it all englishman!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I see someone started a 'white house' petition to have him deported.Already has enuf signatures to make BO look at it.Too funny!!!Of course nothing will happen but still funny! :lol:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Like I'm gonna' listen to a limey Britt on a soapbox, talking about guns, when England, Land of NO Gun Rights, has horrible statistics of gun violence since their "gun ban" was implemented.

http://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavli ... d-n1464528

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/1440764.stm

http://reason.com/archives/2002/11/01/g ... ed-outcome

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... ecade.html


----------

